# UFO on Trail Cam?



## Vigilante (Apr 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_IgMohJrm4]UFO on Trail Cam! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico (Apr 9, 2014)

No.


----------



## waltky (Sep 24, 2016)

Mebbe dey tryin' to make a Minotaur?...





*Aliens killing thousands of cattle to create human-alien hybrids?*
_Sep 23, 2016 - Chuck Zukowski, 58, microchip engineer and UFO hunter, claims that cattle are being "harvested for their organs and blood" in order to manufacture human-alien hybrids._


> Why are thousands of cows with surgical-like incisions being found at specific sites only? The cattle's vital organs have not only been removed, but the bodies have also been drained of blood. After removing carcasses from farms, the cattle seem to be getting brought back and dumped on their left side.  Chuck Zukowski, 58, UFO hunter who has been on the search for 30 years, says that this is probably the work of aliens.
> 
> He was earlier a microchip engineer, but switched to investigating over 1,000 paranormal incidents. He explains: "Since 1967, there have been over 10,000 cases reported across the US, and out of those no person has ever been caught or sent to jail. There are no tracks around the animals and they appear to have been dropped from a great height. There is no evidence of a predator attack or humans. The probability of aliens doing this is more than the probability of not, that's what I say. This is not old news either, it is happening right now."  But the first known incident happened two centuries ago, on April 21, 1897, Alexander Hamilton, a well-known statesman, narrated that he was woken at night by "loud humming noises" from his cattle yard. He went outside with two men and observed an "airship" in his yard.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 4, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - we been visited before...




*Aliens arrived Earth 7000 years ago; built space centre in Mesopotamia*
_Oct 04, 2016 - The world's first airport was constructed by ancient Sumerians aided by sophisticated visitors from other worlds 7,000 years ago._


> Aliens reportedly built the first ever space center on earth to launch the ancient spacecraft in-order to discover the Planet X of the solar system.  The reports sound to be very interesting as Kazem Finjan, Iraqi Minister of Transport, furnished the details of space station that was developed in El Naciria area in around 5,000 BC.
> 
> Finjan said the El Naciria area space station was used to explore the solar system and the mythical planet Planet X. Also, it is reported that Mesopotamia, being the birth place of civilization, is also claimed to be the start of space exploration and ancient space mission.  According to Express UK, it is reported that Finjan who addressed the press at the new airport in Dhi Qar, South Iraq said that the world's first airport was constructed by ancient Sumerians aided by sophisticated visitors from other worlds 7,000 years ago.  It is reported that the space center was built earlier than the time as noticed by the generations living in the current world.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2016)

Iraq gov't. claims ancient UFO visitation...




*Iraqi Minister shocks the world, claims Aliens made first Earth spaceport in Iraq 5,000 years ago*
_Thursday 6th October, 2016 - In a matter of ten mins, the Iraq‘s transport minister made one statement that has the potential of turning history and everything that we know about space and aliens upside down._


> Quoting a Jewish expert, the minister, Kazem Finjan has claimed that an ancient alien race built a spaceport in the Middle East, to travel to the hidden planet Nibiru almost 5,000 years ago.   The minister argued that the world’s first civilisation, the Sumerians flew to planet from the airport for UFOs in Iraq.   According to the minister, the spaceport is located in southeast Iraq’s Dhi Qar region.
> 
> Making the statement at a press conference, Finjan said, “The first airport to be built on planet Earth, 5,000 years ago, before the Christian era, was built here, in Dhi Qar. When the Sumerians settled here, they knew full well that the atmosphere here was suitable for flying to outer space. It was from here that the Sumerian spaceships took off towards the other planets. The Sumerians were the first to discover the 12th planet, which was acknowledged a few days ago by NASA, and named Nibiru, and which completes its orbit around the Sun every 3,600 years.”
> 
> ...


----------

